# Snowdogg vs Boss



## Jaysled (Sep 10, 2009)

I'm looking at the Snowdogg 7.5 HD plow and the Boss Standard Duty steel 7.5 plow. On paper the spec's seem to be very comparable. The Snowdogg seems to be about 80lbs heavier and is SS. The Boss is a well known brand and has a great rep. 

Some insite would be great, BTW the Snowdogg is 400.00 cheaper. Thanks!


----------



## Sabsan84 (Jan 22, 2009)

I was looking for a new plow too, but u really cant compare a Snow Dogg to a Boss, the boss is clearly more technologically advanced, look at the hook up, and the lights and heavy dutiness of the boss. The snow dogg is a nice plow and its advantage is that it had SS mold board for a steel price, cuz a new fisher or such ss is like 1500 more than a snow dogg.


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

Boss has a long time reputation for building a solid unit, the snowdogg is relatively unproven 

The Boss is direct lift (a system I prefer JMO,) as opposed to the Snowdogg's chain hoist. 

Most important is dealer support.

What truck are you installing it on?


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

I say go Boss ,it's the only opinion you need!


----------



## Jaysled (Sep 10, 2009)

Ford F-350 2009 V10 plan on doing Residential Driveways 10-20.


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

Jaysled;804379 said:


> Ford F-350 2009 V10 plan on doing Residential Driveways 10-20.


First; you need at least an eight foot blade. Eight foot six would be better.

Second; consider Snoway if you have a good dealer in the area. The down pressure is a big plus in driveways.


----------



## Jaysled (Sep 10, 2009)

I'm getting diffrent opinions on blade size, what would be the disadvantage going with the 7.5 blade? BTW I don't have a dulley truck.


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

Jaysled;804395 said:


> I'm getting diffrent opinions on blade size, what would be the disadvantage going with the 7.5 blade? BTW I don't have a dulley truck.


running over the unplowed snow with your rear wheels if you have the front wheels turned. Packing it down and making it harder to remove.

mirrors brushing the bushes in drive ways

must get closer to cars, fences, walls,etc.

Your truck is not nimble, the less maneuvering you have to do the better and the faster you work.


----------



## NBI Lawn (Oct 15, 2007)

Jaysled;804395 said:


> I'm getting diffrent opinions on blade size, what would be the disadvantage going with the 7.5 blade? BTW I don't have a dulley truck.


Go with the Boss. They are a superior plow and parts are easier to come by. They have proven themselves for years were the Sno Dog is still "testing" if ya ask me. They are learning what works and what doesnt.

As far as the blade size goes get the 8.5ft for sure. I do driveways with my 8" and am trying to find an 8.5 now. Smaller isnt aways better for the tight spots and in this case it doesnt matter how ya use it


----------



## B&B (Nov 4, 2006)

Jaysled;804379 said:


> Ford F-350 2009 V10 plan on doing Residential Driveways 10-20.


A STANDARD duty plow is not nearly robust enough for a truck of that weight. ...and a 7.5 ft isn't wide enough for it in residential use either.

Super Duty 8.5 ft if you're going Boss or an EX85 if you're going SnowDogg.


----------



## Brad3403 (Sep 8, 2008)

If money is an issue then I would go with the Snowdogg. I've got both and the Snowdogg isn't bad but my next one will be another Boss.


----------



## NoFearDeere (Nov 7, 2005)

Boss no question about it.


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

I like Fisher, but Boss would be my second choice. I like chain lifts. But I would buy a Boss before I bought a Snowdogg.


----------



## TonawandaNY (Aug 3, 2009)

Boss has been around alot longer. I would think after seeing a SnowDogg HD and a Boss STD duty the HD is actually a heavier duty plow. As a matter of fact if you look at the construction of the 7.5HD it looks just like Western's Pro+ in the way it is re-enforced.

If this is your first year I would say go with the SnowDogg. It will lower your startup cost which will increase your bottom line which will lead to less work before you start turning a profit. 

Once you get established and in a couple of years if you want to go bigger/better then go bigger/better, unless money is no option. If money is not an issue for you then maybe you could give me some HaHa

The other piece I will say is, look at the number of dealers around you and their hours. A plow dealer that is only open M-F 8-5 is useless, unless they have 24hr emergency service for the plows.

I almost bought a SnowDogg, in the end lack of known distributership led me to buy Western( there are 3 Douglas Dynamics dealers in my area)

The plow is useless without good service because eventually it will breakdown.


----------



## Lux Lawn (Jan 5, 2004)

I am picking up a Boss tomorrow.


----------



## Jaysled (Sep 10, 2009)

Well after doing much research, I'm going with a Western Pro Plus 8' Plow with back blade attachment. Out of all the dealers I called he was the only one that told me about a cash rebate Ford offers towards a new plow. So his knowledge about his product and the service he offerd is what sold me. When I get it installed I'll get a pic up.

Thanks for the help!


----------



## Jaysled (Sep 10, 2009)

Well guys thanks for the help here are a few pics of my new plow!


----------



## BMWSTUD25 (Aug 21, 2008)

well I have to ask.....why would you put up a post about debating BOSS and snowdogg and then go buy a western??????? im confused. hope you at least get that Ford rebate.


----------



## cet (Oct 2, 2004)

You will be quite happy with that choice. Truck and plow look great. Did you consider getting and 8'6"?


----------



## Lux Lawn (Jan 5, 2004)

BMWSTUD25;809243 said:


> well I have to ask.....why would you put up a post about debating BOSS and snowdogg and then go buy a western??????? im confused. hope you at least get that Ford rebate.


Same thing I was wondering.

Looks good though.


----------



## smoorman (Jan 3, 2008)

I would guess because it's all about your dealer... If you've got a dealer you can trust, you can't be doing too badly.

Granted, that truck would look nicer with a shiny stainless steel SnowDogg on it, but maybe we'll catch you next time. 

Scott
BPC / SnowDogg Plows


----------



## Jaysled (Sep 10, 2009)

Thanks guys, I drove the truck right to my Ford dealer after the install to give them a copy of the reciept to start the paperwork. As far as going with the 8'6', For what I was doing mostly driveways I went for the 8'. I can always get the wings if I want to go bigger.


----------



## Brad3403 (Sep 8, 2008)

Jaysled;807142 said:


> Well after doing much research, I'm going with a Western Pro Plus 8' Plow with back blade attachment. Out of all the dealers I called he was the only one that told me about a cash rebate Ford offers towards a new plow. So his knowledge about his product and the service he offerd is what sold me. When I get it installed I'll get a pic up.
> 
> Thanks for the help!


What's this about a rebate from Ford????????


----------

